
Why you should starve yourself a little bit each day - evo_9
http://io9.com/5979523/why-you-should-starve-yourself-a-little-bit-each-day
======
cmaher
I'd be interested in seeing a follow-up study on how this affects things like
BMI, muscle gain/loss, vitamin/mineral retention, etc. From what I learned in
bio/nutrition, I would assume that the body isn't able to effectively make use
of the food consumed in this limited window. Some problems I see with this
are:

Gluconeogenesis converts proteins to glucose to fat resulting, in reduced
effective amino acid intake.

The digestive tract doesn't have enough enzymes, reception sites, etc. to
actually store/make use all of the vitamins/minerals consumed.

It's hard to eat a proper amount of food and nutrients in a small window of
time. Depending on fiber intake (which decreases appetite), it can be even
harder.

~~~
rsbrown
I'm curious -- what's the prevailing methodology for defining the "proper
amount of food and nutrients" for an individual?

